# New Simplicity Models for 2004



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Any one Know when the new Simplicity models are going to be shown Like the 4WD Legacy ect.


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

Any time now, if some aren't being delivered already. I think the 4WD Legacy should start being delivered in December, unless I'm mistaken. A few are being shown around now by distributors.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Kent T I was hoping you would respond since you showed us on the other forum are first look at the new Legacy.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw the four wheel drive Legacy today, my Snapper salesman is also the Simplicity salesman and he had one on his trailer. The front axle assy looked tough. It had the Quik-Way built Simplicity loader installed on it. He told us the price for tractor,FEL,and deck would be about 10,500. It sounded like a good price to me. It should have it's place in the market.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

* price*

Amicks I like the sound of that price. I wonder if they will eventually Build a Snapper version of the Legacy.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Time will tell. When Simplicity bought Snapper they bought a bigger company than they were, however they got a bargain. If the Snapper tractors sell in the South better than the orange you may see them otherwise I wouldn't guess. We have all the new 2004 Snapper tractors made by Simplicity in stock and our sales force has decided to work hard to sell as many as we can.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: price*



> _Originally posted by Sergeant _
> *Amicks I like the sound of that price. I wonder if they will eventually Build a Snapper version of the Legacy. *


I like the sound of what I paid for my BX better.


----------

